

Let's get tea. - ankitshah
http://tea.byankit.com

======
ankitshah
Just noticed the coffee thing sitting at the top of HN, and realized I never
posted this. I launched this a week ago through diff networks. It's gotten
5000 hits so far, 1700 from California, and 300+ sign ups (just as shocked as
you by a ~20% conversion). I've already begun getting tea with people on
Friday last week, but it'd be lovely to meet you / anyone you know in the area
as well.

